
Lyft spent years preparing for Uber’s cultural crisis - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.vox.com/technology/2017/6/21/15845380/uber-kalanick-resignation-lyft
======
redbergy
Weird shift to Trump at the end of that article. I don't get it.

